
Political Theory and Real Politics in the Age of the Internet - andy_ppp
https://www.sms.cam.ac.uk/media/1918927
======
andy_ppp
This is extremely dense and extremely fascinating. I also recommend his
podcast, Talking Politics (which has a substantial UK focus, but deals with
America and world politics too).

[https://www.acast.com/talkingpolitics/](https://www.acast.com/talkingpolitics/)

